# Entertainment preferences



## testar (Dec 17, 2020)

Just curious what form of entertainment is most important to Tesla drivers.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Correct answer: None of the above. Work on FSD!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Aside from album art and better support for USB music, I think the music situation is pretty good (and meets my needs as a person streaming from my phone).

I can’t stream audio from my phone while watching a video and keeping sync so I need to rely on the car to have more improvement in the UI there, along with the inclusion of more streaming services in the theater. Also, doing whatever they need to do to support logging into YouTube (especially as a YouTube app) would be great.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I like YouTube when I'm stopped for an extended time (which is rare), so I'm covered. If we're talking about autonomous future here, then I still like what I see and would want more of the popular streaming services. By then it would make more sense for Tesla to have an App Store and allow other developers to produce the apps.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I don’t know if “music” was intended to include all audio sources but I selected that even though my usual listening is spoken word content while driving (do listen to music when I need a rest for my ears). I’m all about the video when charging or car dining but, while driving, audio is king.

No disrespect to the concerns with the album art (agree it needs to be fixed) but my biggest problem with current firmware behavior regarding audio is the broken voice commands to tune/play audio sources.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> Aside from album art and better support for USB music, I think the music situation is pretty good (and meets my needs as a person streaming from my phone).
> 
> I can't stream audio from my phone while watching a video and keeping sync so I need to rely on the car to have more improvement in the UI there, along with the inclusion of more streaming services in the theater. Also, doing whatever they need to do to support logging into YouTube (especially as a YouTube app) would be great.


I don't usually have problems syncing video and audio from my phone but it will occasionally drift and I just have to restart the video player. I did have issues, when car camping, where the phone would somehow disconnect if I fell asleep with it connected and it would cause the car's UI to stop responding until I did a full reboot. That was last summer so...


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

skygraff said:


> I don't usually have problems syncing video and audio from my phone but it will occasionally drift and I just have to restart the video player. I did have issues, when car camping, where the phone would somehow disconnect if I fell asleep with it connected and it would cause the car's UI to stop responding until I did a full reboot. That was last summer so...


I've always had a delay in audio with my phone to the car (maybe it's a Bluetooth spec thing-my phone is five years old with Bluetooth 4.2 on iOS 12 (I know, I know)).


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Perhaps some fine tuning of this poll should be done. Like: which audio source do you favor? For me, I almost always use my usb drive. After that, running way behind, it's spotify, then FM radio. 

Speaking of which - does anyone who uses the FM radio with any kind of regularity know - is it working for you? I haven't been able to tune my FM radio for a few updates. I don't really use it, so it's not a big deal, but someone else was reporting that it wasn't working, so I checked it out, and it's not working for me either. I'm stuck on the last station I had it tuned to however many months ago the last time I used it. I'd like to find out if that is a software issue that lots of people have, or if it's something specific and I should schedule service.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

sduck said:


> Speaking of which - does anyone who uses the FM radio with any kind of regularity know - is it working for you?


Yes, it's working for me on 2020.48.12.1. At least I know I can switch between favorite stations. Haven't tried selecting stations any other way lately.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

iPhone 6 running iOS 12 here and, yes, FM tuning works just fine (except, broken record, not via voice commands).


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

sduck said:


> Perhaps some fine tuning of this poll should be done. Like: which audio source do you favor? For me, I almost always use my usb drive. After that, running way behind, it's spotify, then FM radio.
> 
> Speaking of which - does anyone who uses the FM radio with any kind of regularity know - is it working for you? I haven't been able to tune my FM radio for a few updates. I don't really use it, so it's not a big deal, but someone else was reporting that it wasn't working, so I checked it out, and it's not working for me either. I'm stuck on the last station I had it tuned to however many months ago the last time I used it. I'd like to find out if that is a software issue that lots of people have, or if it's something specific and I should schedule service.


I'll add that direct FM tuning (entering the frequency) also still works for me. That's pretty much necessary for things like drive-ins and Christmas light displays with accompanying soundtracks.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

testar said:


> Just curious what form of entertainment is most important to Tesla drivers.


I wish they would fix the original streaming (I think it uses Slacker). I have one "station" that no longer works and I can't add any others. Unless there is a setting for it, I like that the streaming service finds similar artists and music for me, which Spotify doesn't seem to do.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SimonMatthews said:


> I have one "station" that no longer works and I can't add any others.


I haven't noticed any issues with it.
How many favorites have you created?


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I wish SXM was in the touchscreen for my music. Have a free Spotify account for a few months and while its OK, no news, weather, or sports. It cost more than SXM streaming at full price per month comparing side by side.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

garsh said:


> I haven't noticed any issues with it.
> How many favorites have you created?


When I says it doesn't work, I mean that the "station" never succeeds in downloading any music: it just sits there with the indicator spinning. Other stations work, just the one.


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

sduck said:


> Speaking of which - does anyone who uses the FM radio with any kind of regularity know - is it working for you?


I have recently noticed that I cannot select other saved stations on the FM, specifically an FM HD station that I had saved as a favorite. I first noticed this occurring after the most recent holiday update. Only one station comes in now.

Also, why no station scanning feature like on traditional FM radios? This feature is very useful when traveling out of your home area and when you want to listen to local news and traffic.


----------



## Llorrac (Jan 6, 2021)

RickO2018 said:


> I have recently noticed that I cannot select other saved stations on the FM, specifically an FM HD station that I had saved as a favorite. I first noticed this occurring after the most recent holiday update. Only one station comes in now.
> 
> Also, why no station scanning feature like on traditional FM radios? This feature is very useful when traveling out of your home area and when you want to listen to local news and traffic.


I have the same issue. I created a service ticket and have been told this is a firmware issue and will be fixed in the next update. I am on 2020.48.30 M3LR


----------



## sib (Dec 23, 2018)

Podcasts... The implementation is terrible.


----------

